# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ.. اتوكلنا على الرزاق.. المريخ (-) VSمازيمبي(-) ابطال افريقيا 2015.. افرحنا يا الله

## الدسكو

*بسم الله

والحمد لله 

ولا اله الا الله

يارب توكلنا عليك

 نسالك ان تنصر المريخ وتفرحنا بتاهل مستحق يا الله

***********--*********

المريخ ينازل التاريخ بعنوان للقد عدنا يا افريقيا
والعود احمد باذن الله

المريخ ضد مازيمبي
الاحد القادم باذن الله 4/سبتمبر/2015
على ملعب مازيمبي بلوممباشي

تفائل بلا حدود بلا حدود بلا حدود يا الله
انتصرنا من قبل وان شاء الله سننتصر برحمتك علينا

ابقو قراب ان شاء الله الفرح قادم

ما بجيبوها الا رجالها
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نصرك اللهم
نصرك اللهم
نصرك اللهم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ان شاء الله نصر كبييييييير يثلج الصدور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتصرين باذن الله تعالى وللنهائي متاهلين






*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*نحن قرااااااب ..... 

ان شاء الله الفرح قادم

ان شاء الله الفرح قادم

ان شاء الله الفرح قادم

ان شاء الله الفرح قادم

ان شاء الله الفرح قادم

ان شاء الله الفرح قادم
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يااااااااارب انصر مريخ السودان يااا قاادر يااااا كريم
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين باذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد الله محمد

*الاحد القادم 4 سبتمر؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث، يا ودود يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد، يا فعّال لما يريد، اللهم إنّي أسألك بعزّك الذي لا يرام، وملكك الذي لا يضام، ونورك الذي ملأ أرجاء عرشك أن تنصرلاعبي المريخ نصرا مؤزرا وان تردهم سالمين غانمين فرحين مستبشرين
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مااعتقد يادكتور ان هناك مؤامرة من المدرب

مجرد اخطاء في التركيز والتغيير تحدث لاعظم المدربين
                        	*

----------


## المسلمي

*أتمنى من إخوتى الصفوة تجاوز حالة الإحباط وان يذكروا جيدا ان المركز الذى وصلنا إليه هو الأفضل منذ عهد جيل مانديلا.
أيضا هناك ظروف معروفة حالت دون ترميم الفريق فى التسجيلات الماضية
الآن التركيز على الاستحقاقات المحلية والمحافظة على غارزيتو ودعم الفريق فى نهاية الموسم بلاعبين يحدثون الفارق
ماتحقق هذا الموسم خارجيا إنجاز طيب يكون نواة لإنجاز أكبر العام القادم إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نحن شعب مسكين وطيب زيادة عن اللازم يا كسلاوى،،،،
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
يوسف محمد يوسف ده مالو بعلن نهاية المباراة بفرحة كده
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*الحمد لله على كل حال 
معليش يا صفوه مع مرارة الخساره نعترف بان لاعبي المريخ استسلموا من الشوط الاول
وايمن سعيد لعب بتهور اكثر من اللازم وراجي غاب عن المشهد والعقرب وحيد يعاني من
قلة الامداد ومصعب كان خايف ومرتجف بشكل واضح حتى في الضربات الثابته اما كوفي وديديه 
لم يكونوا في يومهم  اللهم احفظ المريخ من ردة الفعل للهزيمه ولابد من الاعتراف بان الزعيم كان جيدا في هذا الموسم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هارد لك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## golden

*التاهل ضاع من استادنا يا اخوانا
مليون فرصة قدام المرمى
الادوار دي اي هدف بعمل فارق ومازمبي عادت ليهو الروح من استادنا ونجى من هزيمة نكراء
لم نعي الدرس جيدا وما اطاح بنا هو مسلسل تضييع الفرص امام المرمى الذي لم نجد له نهاية
الحمد لله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المسلمي
					

أتمنى من إخوتى الصفوة تجاوز حالة الإحباط وان يذكروا جيدا ان المركز الذى وصلنا إليه هو الأفضل منذ عهد جيل مانديلا.
أيضا هناك ظروف معروفة حالت دون ترميم الفريق فى التسجيلات الماضية
الآن التركيز على الاستحقاقات المحلية والمحافظة على غارزيتو ودعم الفريق فى نهاية الموسم بلاعبين يحدثون الفارق
ماتحقق هذا الموسم خارجيا إنجاز طيب يكون نواة لإنجاز أكبر العام القادم إن شاء الله



222222222
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
يوسف محمد يوسف ده مالو بعلن نهاية المباراة بفرحة كده



2222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
يوسف محمد يوسف ده مالو بعلن نهاية المباراة بفرحة كده



 هلالابي حاقد معروف 
و شؤم علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ماذدا جاب نهاية الكرة السودانية منتخب وقبل علي القمة
                        	*

----------

